# Looking to add more power to your cruze!!



## Cruzet3ch (Dec 16, 2021)

if you all are looking for a way to add more whp and over all better performance, I would recommend looking at the Zzperformance kit. I’ve been wanting to do stuff to my Cruze for a long time and I have done my research and still am, but the zzperformance kit is so far a great option. By the end of it you’ll have up to 400whp no problem


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

What are you talking about? ZZP doesn't sell any kits that will even get a Cruze to 400 WHP.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

ZZP stickers are worth 5HP each so just buy 80 stickers and BAM an extra 400 HP. 😆 😁


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Valpo Cruze said:


> ZZP stickers are worth 5HP each so just buy 80 stickers and BAM an extra 400 HP. 😆 😁


I bet I have 80 stickers  

They give you 4 every time you buy something.


----------



## Hunterderjunge (Oct 11, 2021)

JLL said:


> I bet I have 80 stickers
> 
> They give you 4 every time you buy something.


4?!?! Darn, I feel like a peasant only getting 1 per purchase.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Hunterderjunge said:


> 4?!?! Darn, I feel like a peasant only getting 1 per purchase.


The ones they give me are tiny compared to companies like MSD, Pauter, and Diamond.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You can't increase hp without motor work.

400 horses is going to be very tough if not impossible on a 1400cc motor.

My motorcycle has a bigger engine and I'd be lucky to see 100 hp if i wanted to dump $15g into it. For that kinda money I'd rather buy a new bike.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> You can't increase hp without motor work.
> 
> 400 horses is going to be very tough if not impossible on a 1400cc motor.
> 
> My motorcycle has a bigger engine and I'd be lucky to see 100 hp if i wanted to dump $15g into it. For that kinda money I'd rather buy a new bike.


Exactly why @JLL just went through all that work upgrading to forged internals. I'd definitely be leery on the stock stuff!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Exactly why @JLL just went through all that work upgrading to forged internals. I'd definitely be leery on the stock stuff!


Yes sir! And I'm going to be EXTREMELY LUCKY if I even see 300 HP.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruzet3ch said:


> if you all are looking for a way to add more whp and over all better performance, I would recommend looking at the Zzperformance kit. I’ve been wanting to do stuff to my Cruze for a long time and I have done my research and still am, but the zzperformance kit is so far a great option. By the end of it you’ll have up to 400whp no problem


Well, now that you have been thoroughly bashed, I'm here to ...

Welcome you Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

🤣^^^


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Im happy if I can get my Cruze to 190 without diving into internals. 🖖


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

it is possible, we'll just have to wait and see the ZZP turbo that is currently in development. 400WHP can be achieved as ZZP's drag sonic has that power level. there is a video on youtube that goes over the build. if you were to buy all of ZZP parts available plus the turbo they used with a custom manifold it is doable.


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

this is the mod list of the ZZP drag Sonic

Full list of current mods: 
-ZZP 4340 rods 
-Diamond Forged Pistons - 73.5mm 
-Ported Intake Manifold 
-ZZP 1.4t LUV/LUJ head studs 
-1.4 Sonic/Cruze 72# valve springs 
-ZZP 1.4t LUV/LUJ performance cams - stage 1 
-ZZP LUV/LUJ titanium retainers - 1.4 
-ZZP tubular control arms 
-BC Racing coilovers 
-ZZP 1.4t high voltage coil pack 
-ZZP 1.4 turbo tune 
-E85 flex-fuel conversion 
-N2MB Wot Box 
-ZZP Sonic billet engine mount 
-AEM wideband UEGO x-series AFR sensor controller gauge w/obdii 
-NGK v power spark plugs 
-Shifter bushings for sonic 
-Sonic cable clamp 
-Team m factory limited slip 
-Lower transmission mount 
-Upper transmission mount 
-Clutch Masters aluminum flywheel for cruze/sonic 
-Clutch Masters clutch kit for cruze/sonic - fx500 (stage 5) 
-Tial wastegate 
-Sonic larger throttle body kit 
-Turbo is a xona rotor 5751s 
-Custom tubular turbo manifold 
-Cadillac ATS intercooler core 
-Polaris Slingshot radiator


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

What does something liken that run?

The last time I read someone building 600 horses out of a v8. The heads popped off. He had to weld them on to the block. 

Granted that was a couple decades ago.

I still can't see 400 horses out of 1400cc. 
I see new bolts in the package but I'd think they'd have to bigger which means drilling the holes in the block.

I bet them piston rods are huge. 
What about the crankshaft?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> What does something liken that run?
> 
> The last time I read someone building 600 horses out of a v8. The heads popped off. He had to weld them on to the block.
> 
> ...


I don't know what their connecting rods look like but here are my custom Pauter rods. Stock on the right.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JLL said:


> I don't know what their connecting rods look like but here are my custom Pauter rods. Stock on the right.
> View attachment 295261
> 
> 
> View attachment 295262











ZZP LUJ/LUV 1.4 Connecting Rod Set


This is a set of 4 ZZP 4340 forged connecting rods for your 1.4L LUV/LUJ/LUH. These rods are made with forged 4340 steel and are a traditional H-beam style, made to withstand large amounts of power and RPM. All of our rods are magna-fluxed, heat treated, stress relieved, shot peened, and sonic...




zzperformance.com


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> ZZP LUJ/LUV 1.4 Connecting Rod Set
> 
> 
> This is a set of 4 ZZP 4340 forged connecting rods for your 1.4L LUV/LUJ/LUH. These rods are made with forged 4340 steel and are a traditional H-beam style, made to withstand large amounts of power and RPM. All of our rods are magna-fluxed, heat treated, stress relieved, shot peened, and sonic...
> ...


I forgot those were on their website. Those have been out of stock for over a year!  

That's why I had some custom made.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JLL said:


> I forgot those were on their website. Those have been out of stock for over a year!
> 
> That's why I had some custom made.


It certainly makes sense - hard to install what you can't get.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> It certainly makes sense - hard to install what you can't get.


ZZP told me in September 2020, November, and January, that they had no idea when or if they would be back in stock.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JLL said:


> ZZP told me in September 2020, November, and January, that they had no idea when or if they would be back in stock.


Sounds about right - it took me months to get my subframe connectors for my Camaro that I still haven't installed.  

Maybe I'll actually do it this winter. Probably not.


----------



## knightryderx2 (Sep 5, 2021)

I think OP is a bot or something, hasn't said anything to back it up. You cant really go off the ZZP Sonic either, that is a purpose built race car, there is no kit there.

With that, you can definitely make power out of these small displacement turbo engines with the right support and mods, how easy is the thing. Toyota GR Yaris, 1.6 liter 3 cylinder turbo makes 250 HP and 260 ft/tq from the factory and with some tuning and parts it can get more. HKS got it up to 470 hp and these are parts you can buy from them. The Honda Civic SI 1.5 4 cylinder turbo has just about 200 hp and 200 ft/tq. Guys are saying with just a tune and a downpipe you can but around 250 hp and 270 tq and there is a lot more in these new turbo Honda engines with the right stuff thrown at it.

Small displacement turbo engines have come a long way. I remember in the 90's and early 2000s Japanese sports cars were killing it with the 2.0 liter turbos. The Eclipse's 4G63 was making 230 hp and you could easily make those upward or over 400 hp. Then the 4G63 from the Evo made 305 hp from the factory, build that and you could have close to 600 hp. The Evo X 6B11 could make over 700 hp on E85 reliably. Nissans SR20DET could be built to over 400 hp. The Honda D and B series engines took turbos very well. The D-series was a tiny 1.5 single cam that had about 100 hp, build the engine, slap a good size turbo on there, make sure it had an awesome tune on it, and you would be running with the big boys on the drag strip.


----------



## Jorgem (Nov 16, 2021)

Cruzet3ch said:


> if you all are looking for a way to add more whp and over all better performance, I would recommend looking at the Zzperformance kit. I’ve been wanting to do stuff to my Cruze for a long time and I have done my research and still am, but the zzperformance kit is so far a great option. By the end of it you’ll have up to 400whp no problem
> Meh, its a daily not a racer, I just want something that takes me from point a to point be as cheaply as possible.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jorgem said:


> ???


You need to fix your post


----------

